# Super picky eater, please help.



## Chels (Apr 28, 2012)

My hedgehog is a SUPER picky eater. We have tried 4 different foods now and she won't eat them. She did however, eat Blue Buffalo Chicken and Brown rice for a couple months and now she's not eating it. It's impossible to find 3 good foods for her because she won't have it. We've tried Nautral Balance Green Pea and Duck, the Blue Buffalo, Solid Gold, and Innova. Now she's starting to not eat the Blue Buffalo and she's burning a hole through my wallet. She's barely eating it now, she tries then spits it out into crumbs. She's worrying me sick and I am scared to buy a new food incase she doesn't like it. What foods do Hedgehogs usually go crazy for?


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I know most people here do not recommend it but my breeder uses, and I since she said he likes it and I didn't want to bring him home and change his food at the same time, Purina One but I get the Beyond line which supposedly doesn't have preservatives and it says no corn or wheat. It might be worth trying because I know at Walmart they sell small 1 pound boxes of it for like $3 so you wouldn't have to shell out a lot of cash for her to just dislike it. http://www.amazon.com/Purina-Beyond-Chi ... _sim_gro_3


----------



## Chels (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah, the breeder had her on ProPlan and she liked it.. I just don't like her on foods that aren't holistic. She really doesn't like anything anymore. I tried giving her a treat she used to like, now she doesn't. Everything she puts in her mouth, she spits it back out..


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

ktdid said:


> I know most people here do not recommend it but my breeder uses, and I since she said he likes it and I didn't want to bring him home and change his food at the same time, Purina One but I get the Beyond line which supposedly doesn't have preservatives and it says no corn or wheat. It might be worth trying because I know at Walmart they sell small 1 pound boxes of it for like $3 so you wouldn't have to shell out a lot of cash for her to just dislike it. http://www.amazon.com/Purina-Beyond-Chi ... _sim_gro_3


Purina One Beyond is actually a recommended food, it's not far below the "top notch" foods (Chicken Soup, Solid Gold, Natural Balance, Blue Buffalo, etc) in terms of quality. Any other versions of Purina besides the One Beyond vary from "okay" to "bad", but One Beyond is actually a very good food. We use it in our mix, and I know another breeder who uses it as well.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> Purina One Beyond is actually a recommended food, it's not far below the "top notch" foods (Chicken Soup, Solid Gold, Natural Balance, Blue Buffalo, etc) in terms of quality. Any other versions of Purina besides the One Beyond vary from "okay" to "bad", but One Beyond is actually a very good food. We use it in our mix, and I know another breeder who uses it as well.


Oh, that's good to know. I just read people saying "Purina One" isn't very good so I assumed they meant all their lines. But you know what they say about assumptions. lol. Fitz seems to love that stuff so knowing its a decent one makes me feel better about him eating it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you checked her mouth and teeth? The fact that she takes the food and spits it back out makes it seem like there is a mouth issue. 

Have you tried syringe feeding with something very soft and mushed up? Try getting a can of hills a/d from the vet and water it down slightly then syringe it. And also leave a portion in a bowl on its own in the cage. Just see what the reaction is.


----------



## Chels (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm going to get some Purina today, and try syringe feeding her some baby food before I go to the vet just to see if it is the problem. I looked at her mouth and it looks very clean and healthy. I hope she starts eating soon. She hasn't been popping much at all. I don't even see pee, but she runs on her wheel all night and acts extremely healthy and normal.


----------

